# C H Graves - bottle or flask



## treasurekidd (Aug 15, 2010)

I picked this at a flea market this morning, and just can't decide if it's a bottle or a flask. It's embossed "ONE HALF PINT, C H GRAVES & SONS, BOSTON, MASS, STANDARD FOREIGN & DOMESTIC SPIRITS", has a strange, almost lady leg type neck, with a large kick up in the bottom and a nice hint of SCA coloring. Sort of a hybrid cross between a liquor bottle and a flask - should I call it a flottle or a bask?? What does everyone think?


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2010)

100% flask....because it's flat on two sides.....


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 16, 2010)

It's both a bottle and a flask.  I've dug those here in Maine.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd consider it a flask as well...but heck - they're all bottles....LOL

 I always liked the unique "stop sign" slug plate it has. Am wondering how common that may be?


----------

